# Shark Mouth Aircraft



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Thought I would start a thread of shark mouth painted aircraft. Seems that this type of decoration is very common on aircaft from all wars. If you have a pic, please post!

I'm only posting one pic of a P-40 as that was the most common warplane to sport 'teeth'.

Sources unknown unless noted on the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like the Phantom was as popular as the P-40!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

and lets not forget the helios!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Ref; airliners.net


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Like the mouth but whats with the color?????!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Like the mouth but whats with the color?????!!!



Some sick people in the world!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2011)

Gehko had one [posted recently of what must be the earliest example I've seen 39-40 in his french aircraft set


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the glider -


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2011)

Never saw the Bf-109 with teeth. Great post!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool idea, there's gotta be a whole load of 'Planes with pointy teeth out there !. Here's a selection of some of my shots.....mostly Kittyhawks and one or two surprises !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 14, 2011)

From Airliners.net comes this description and photo:
15 WHITE The La-5 "White 15", with its shark's mouth, was flown by Hero of the Soviet Union Capt. Georgii Dmitrievich Kostylev, 3.Gv.IAP, VVS-KBF, Leningrad, 1945. Photo taken at the Great Patriotic War Museum, Pobedy Park, Moscow.





Derek


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2011)

My buddy's RV-4, called the RV-40.





A Checker-tail Clan P-40





Somewhere on my drive I have a shot of a Cessna 150 with a shark mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2011)

Heres the link to geko's post with what must be at least to me of a shark mouthed A/C French AF 1940 on a Lacotirie post 2 I was unable to separate the single pic
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...econnaissance-aircrafts-31145.html#post847626


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 14, 2011)

P-51s


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 14, 2011)

B-24s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 14, 2011)

Typhoon

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 14, 2011)

B-25s


----------



## wulfhound (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of drawings that I've done of shark-mouthed aircraft:


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 14, 2011)

i remember a C47 Spooky/Puff the magic dragon with sharks teeth but cant find it. did find this c 130...dont know if its a transport or a puff..


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Great pics! All the times I've seen that B-25 pic over the ship, I never realized it had a shark-mouth!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2011)

That one even has the gills!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

I love that first one!!!! Alpha Jet?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cool stuff guys, keep'em comin. Great idea for a thread Chris!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 14, 2011)

Gotta admit, Googling finds lots. How about the Lanc!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love that first one!!!! Alpha Jet?



I think it's an L-39. Great paint job! The AN-2 with a shark mouth cracked me up.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's a couple Luftwaffe pics...

The Stukas are from II./StG77


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 14, 2011)

Bf 110 and Hellcats


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2011)

Love that Tu-22! Looks like a real shark! I think I'm painting my snow-blower with one!


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2011)

Alot of nice ones,still for me it's the P-40


----------



## phas3e (Dec 15, 2011)

A couple of the more interesting P51 shark mouths


----------



## norab (Dec 15, 2011)

How about something older


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 15, 2011)

Some great pics, but I gotta agree with Torch. I may be in the minority here, but to me the shark mouth looks goofy on all planes except the P-40, almost comical.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh - great thread - great photos guys!

Here's one from my collection - RAAF 86 Squadron A29-302


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 15, 2011)

Excellent thread and I do appreciate all the pics that have been posted! The 2 craft from WWI in post #32 give some idea on how old this idea of painting a shark mouth on an aircraft really is. During some google searches yesterday I saw references to a Nieuport with a shark mouth but could never find a picture.
Derek


----------



## norab (Dec 15, 2011)

some more


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 15, 2011)

P-40s I had in my files. The P-40 just looks naked without a sharkmouth


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 15, 2011)

Some more modern P-40s. All pictures from the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2011)

Darn Glenn, you got a books worth of stuff sir! Very interesting to might I say!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 15, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Darn Glenn, you got a books worth of stuff sir! Very interesting to might I say!


I have just over 4 gigs of reference photos organized by aircraft type. Makes this kind of thing easy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 16, 2011)

457 sqn RAAF, the famous "Grey Nurse" squadron..

painting - "shark patrol" by Troy White


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2011)

Fantasic series of shots...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, some of those are Tiger Mouths IIRC

I have to agree, the P-40 and Typhoon look great with them. The Cargo craft look a little odd IMHO


----------



## wulfhound (Dec 16, 2011)

Here;s another one that I've drawn. It's a late mark Spitfire captured by the Germans and fitted with a Jumo 214 engine. (This is fictional, please don't flame me for drawing an Allied aircraft in German markings)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, some of those are Tiger Mouths IIRC
> 
> I have to agree, the P-40 and Typhoon look great with them. The Cargo craft look a little odd IMHO



I think it's a Constelation if I'm not mistaken David, I'm not sure of the military name for it though.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2011)

Color version of GruaGeist's Ju 87B in Post #27





Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2011)

Interesting Geo.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Dec 18, 2011)

Under new ownership!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

Great pics everyone!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2011)

My eyes must be going on me...because I'm seeing a Japanese aircraft in the forground, and a Luftwaffe aircraft in the background... (top pic, post 49)


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> My eyes must be going on me...because I'm seeing a Japanese aircraft in the forground, and a Luftwaffe aircraft in the background... (top pic, post 49)


And in the next picture the same Hurricane in American markings. There has to be a pretty interesting story behind that!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2011)

It was a RAF Hurricane, I'm guessing captured by the Luftwaffe in either North Africa or Italy, then re-captured by the USAAF. So it's possibly had RAF roundels (as seen part overpainted under the wings), Luftwaffe black crosses, and then US 'Stars and Bars'!!
Now _there's_ one for the "Aircraft in Foreign Service" GB !
The Luftwaffe aircraft in the background looks like it might be a captured P47 'Razorback'.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Dec 18, 2011)

Airframes said:


> It was a RAF Hurricane, I'm guessing captured by the Luftwaffe in either North Africa or Italy, then re-captured by the USAAF. So it's possibly had RAF roundels (as seen part overpainted under the wings), Luftwaffe black crosses, and then US 'Stars and Bars'!!
> Now _there's_ one for the "Aircraft in Foreign Service" GB !
> The Luftwaffe aircraft in the background looks like it might be a captured P47 'Razorback'.



Actually that is a He111 in the background T. And you guys are still not looking closely enough at the Hurricane! There is something very different about it.

Spoiler here: http://homepage.mac.com/vizcarraguitars/Hurricanes/index.html


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

Is it armed?? I don't see gun ports.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

Very interesting Oz.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

a few more......


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

and some oddballs.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the canon with the mouth.  Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth".


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

But is it a "Sharkmouth" or a "Tigermouth"?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

All that matters is it's got TEETH.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2011)

> It was a RAF Hurricane, I'm guessing captured by the Luftwaffe in either North Africa or Italy, then re-captured by the USAAF. So it's possibly had RAF roundels (as seen part overpainted under the wings), Luftwaffe black crosses, and then US 'Stars and Bars'!!
> Now there's one for the "Aircraft in Foreign Service" GB !


Ok...gotcha...the "blacked out" roundel looked like a "meatball" for a second, there...



> And you guys are still not looking closely enough at the Hurricane! There is something very different about it.


And so, this is a two-seater Hurricane??


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

can't remember if I posted this.......


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 21, 2012)

Going through my pictures from The Air Force Museum I saw this one


----------



## A4K (Mar 22, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love that first one!!!! Alpha Jet?



She's a Hungarian Air Force Aero L-39C Albatross Dave, now retired and displayed at the Air Force Museum at Szolnok Air Base.

Great shots everyone!!!


----------



## DBII (Mar 22, 2012)

Great thread guys. I will try and get some on my photos scaned. I have Lefty's P-38 with teeth and a P40 in British markings taht use to be at Lone Star Flight Museum.

DBII


----------



## rochie (Mar 22, 2012)

pics i took of the P-40 from RAF Hendon


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

Great additions, Glenn and Karl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

Pretty cool guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 24, 2012)

A handsome beastie from my local airfield.






Three of these flew together at Warbirds over Wanaka in 2006; the first time three P-40s had been seen in the air in NZ since just after the war.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 24, 2012)

For some reason that first one reminds me of a Chihuahua


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2012)

LMAO!!!! Good one Glenn, and the F-4 looks real good with the shark's teeth. Nuuumannn, what craft is that in the first shot of your post? Just curious.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 24, 2012)

The Kiwi Ki-3 Chihuahua. Locally manufactured top dressing type.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice! That Ki-3 looks a bit like an under-weight Macclesfield Hippocroccofrog ! But, being an aeroplane,is certainly more attractive !!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry guys, just had to.

It's a Fletcher Fu-24 modified with a Walter turbine, built here by Pacific Aerospace, nee New Zealand Aerospace Industries, nee Aero Engine Services Limited. The Fletcher was one of John Thorp's; he of the Piper light singles. The Fletcher shares the all flying tailplane with them. I read he was also partly responsible for the P2V Neptune.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## imalko (Mar 25, 2012)

We had some of our own back in the days...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice ones Igor 

I forgot I had this one. Scanned form an old Polaroid from the mid 70s'


----------



## DBII (Apr 4, 2012)

Here are some on mine. I will post a couple of more later, I deleted the P38 and a P40 by mistake . These are digital pictures of my photos so they are not clear.

DBII


----------



## DBII (Apr 4, 2012)

I found the rest. The P38 is one of my first warbird photo. It was taken with a Kodac instmatic, 126 film, in the mid 1970's. I last used the camera in 1984 during my officer basic course. I did not want to damage my SLR. I lost the camera in a house fire in 1991.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 4, 2012)

T33 from Jet Aircraft Museum


----------



## DBII (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice T33

DBII


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sure would like to see Leading Edge make decals for that.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool stuff guys!!! Keep posting away!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 5, 2012)

Neat shots everyone. 


Wheels


----------



## Andrewc (Apr 5, 2012)

The first three are of the P-40 at the RAF Museum, London and the last photo is the P-40 based at the Air Zoo in Kalamazoo, Michigan





















Thanks
Andrew


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess the only thing that hasn't had a shark mouth on it is , maybe, the space shuttle.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Didn't have much time.





Geo


Got an internal error code my first try to post so this might come up double. Off to the mines.


----------



## DBII (Apr 5, 2012)

lol...any WWI birds with teeth?

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2012)

great pics fellas...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2012)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2012)

I found one from WWI and a few choice others....


----------



## Florence (Apr 9, 2012)

WW1....


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2012)

The third one down is a Hawker Tart; 1930s. Nice piccies.

We have this old Jetstream sitting about at work. We were bored one night...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2012)

Not bad Nuuumannn.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2012)

great pics!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2012)

Somebody likes "Top Gun".


----------



## Florence (Apr 21, 2012)

P-38 sharkmouths.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2012)

Seems I wasn't the first to think of this thread! Found these on an old thread in archives...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/old-threads/sharkmouth-854.html


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 12, 2012)

Came across this one


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2012)

I have these 2 old ARCO/AIRCAM books...they are pretty good actually! (Photos are representative)


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! Didn't know they had done that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 14, 2012)

A few more.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2012)

Chris, with your photo-shop talents, I don't know if you found these pictures or made them!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 14, 2012)

Naw, I found them looking for a good nose pic for my "other" project.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweet finds Chris...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2012)

I think that's a B-23 Dragon tail behind that B-24...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great pix Njaco. I think that may be 2nd B-17 I've seen with a mouth.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2012)

Good stuff Chris!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 18, 2012)

How 'bout a 'toothless' one and one with a bit of extra puff underneath (VI Shockley PulseJet !!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

That thing's scary looking. Looks like a homemade pulse jet engine hanging underneath.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2012)

OK..it's not an aircraft....sue me. Still pretty cool though






Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2012)

Certainly still works 8). I think it would of looked nicer being a bit bigger and nearer the waterline so that it looked more like it was chewing its way through the ice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2012)

Hell I plan to put a Shark Mouth on my snow blower one of these days!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

cool!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)

Like the look of that B-24


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2012)

How about one for the holidays!


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 17, 2012)

A few more aircrafts I have seen on San Diego museum site


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 17, 2012)

Oops, I think I made a mistake : I did not want to send several times the same photo!


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice picts!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2012)

Moby Dick Mody Dick Jr. Love it!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Grampa (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's some thing from sweden, A j21 whit theet






And a gunpod whit theet to


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

Great pics guys!!

a few more.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2012)

here's a bunch from the postwar Era 
















(I didn't realize this was evangilder's until this morning...don't recall where I found it)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2012)

And some WWII vintage 

Spitfire XXVIb (Shown here in Australia recently)





Douglas A-26





Fw190A





Gotha Go242





Lavochkin La-5





Lavochkin La-5


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2012)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome pics....


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

Not seen those first Mustang shark mouth before, nice!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2013)

Same here. Great pics!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 7, 2013)

This one has been popping up from my F/B contacts from time to time.

I have no idea what make or model it is, but it looks pretty slick in that color scheme !.....or is a photo-shop prank ?...not sure.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2013)

Either way it's still cool Gary...Nice!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 9, 2013)

That is so cool Gary!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Either way it's still cool Gary...Nice!



Agreed!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2013)

Some good additions there.


----------



## norab (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 16, 2013)

I like them all so much


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 16, 2013)

Lot of labor into this one.


----------



## Gastounet (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know exactly what kind of fish it is, the only thing I'm sure is that it is not a bird!


----------



## norab (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2013)

PZL Iskra, from 'The Sharks' aerobatic team, Polish Air Force, seen at the Midland Air Museum. Shark mouth and shark fins on this one!


----------



## norab (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2013)

Woah norab, thats insane!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2013)

112 Sqdn of course


----------



## norab (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## norab (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2013)

found these on Facebook....

.


----------



## norab (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2013)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2013)

How about little old school


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

[email protected], VB! Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool shots vB!


----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah... Taiwan has the turboprop Stoof!


----------



## planb (Jun 4, 2013)

post 153 what is it?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2013)

Dassault Mirage, or licence built example.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the camo on that S-2! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2013)

Flugtag!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that the Red Bull one? I wanna go!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 6, 2013)

planb said:


> post 153 what is it?



South African KFIR. Based upon Isreali highly modified Mirage.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Is that the Red Bull one? I wanna go!!!!!



Seems to be. Saw one in Philly. Too fun!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2013)

That actully looks fun!


----------



## Gastounet (Jun 10, 2013)

Another one


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that Swiss?


----------



## Gastounet (Jun 10, 2013)

I'don't know exactly, but it is possible : it seems that a white cross in a red square appears on the fuselage, in front of the man behind the wing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2013)

With the English Do17 salvage project going on, here's a rare treat...

A Bulgarian Airforce Do17 assigned to the 1./5. BO (Bomb Group) circa 1941...wish I had a bit more history on this. Might have to do a little digging around and see what I come up with.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, they are Swiss.....


----------



## HotelAlpha200 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice. I always love the Shark Mouth.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2013)

It's not an aircraft, but...

It has an aircraft engine, it flies (not literally, but dang close...)

And it has a sharkmouth:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2013)

I would hate to be the driver if that thing went bang,what a beast.


----------



## imalko (Dec 24, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> With the English Do17 salvage project going on, here's a rare treat...
> 
> A Bulgarian Airforce Do17 assigned to the 1./5. BO (Bomb Group) circa 1941...wish I had a bit more history on this. Might have to do a little digging around and see what I come up with.
> 
> View attachment 235597



Don't know for sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if this was a former Yugoslav Do-17K. It's known fact that surviving Yugoslav aircraft captured by the Germans were in many cases handed to their allies. Or Bulgarians could have captured this one themselves. Third Bomber Regiment of RYAF equipped with Do-17Ks was operating in southern Serbia and Macedonia during the April War.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

Good one Dave.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

That is one funny looking Do 17!


----------



## GingahNinja (Dec 28, 2013)

You know after seeing ALL these planes, many from different era's, I still think that the P-40 and the A-10 are the only two planes that actually NEED the shark mouth on it. And by "need" I mean they wear it best lol. Great shots everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2013)

imalko said:


> Don't know for sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if this was a former Yugoslav Do-17K. It's known fact that surviving Yugoslav aircraft captured by the Germans were in many cases handed to their allies. Or Bulgarians could have captured this one themselves. Third Bomber Regiment of RYAF equipped with Do-17Ks was operating in southern Serbia and Macedonia during the April War.


I did find some numbers regarding the RYAF Do17s, they were the Do17K and out of the 60 units, 20 were the Do17K-A2. There was also the Do17K-B2 but I haven't seen how many they had in total. Aparently, there were also 50 licensed Do17Ks built in Yugoslavia. All the Dorniers were assigned to the 63rd and 64th Bomber Group of the 3rd Bomber Regiment. After Germany attacked Yugoslavia, most were destroyed or captured, with seven escaping to Greece and two to Egypt (that served in the RAF as AX706 and AX707). There is also evidence that two escaped to the Soviet Union, too.

Bulgaria had purchased the Do17M and Do17P but were given 15 former RYAF Do17K-B1 aircraft after the fall of Yugoslavia to German forces. The one pictured above is, in fact, a former RYAF Do17K-B1 but I haven't found out where they were stationed. My guess would have been at the large airbase at Plovdiv that shared both Luftwaffe and Bulgarian operations, but like I said, this is just a guess.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)

This bird just happened to be passing by our town so we quickly got a shot of it.  Can anyone tell me what is wrong with the middle picture?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## GordyP40E (Jan 5, 2014)

What can we say,..it has bite

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PatCartier (Jan 14, 2014)

Escadron de chasse 3/11 Corse​
Please see others greats shots  https://www.facebook.com/EscadrondeChasse3.11Corse

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2014)

THAT is one cool jet!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a couple that are interesting.

First one is a wooden decoy V1 that was captured by the British. I've seen a photo in the past of an actual one sitting by a farmhouse, I'd love to come across that one again, it was exceptionally cool.







This next one will have some folks scrambling to figure out.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2014)

That's a target towing Defiant no? Great find!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2014)

To be honest, I am not sure about this particular Defiant, but I do know there were two in USAAF service at Bovington, attached to the 11th CCRC, 326th BS, 8th AF. Those two had a yellow and black patterned underside with a two color upper, RAF style light green/dark green colored scheme.

The sharkmouth Defiant pictured above doesn't appear to have that scheme.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2014)

Great subject for a model though....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great subject for a model though....


It definately would, those two TT Mk.I aircraft used with the 11th CCRC were real unique looking!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2014)

The Defiant _might _be TT1, serial number DR945. This was one of two loaned to 8th AF at Bovingdon, operated over the gunnery school at Snettsiham, Norfolk, before being passed to the 94th BG at Bury St. Edmunds for some months, returning to the RAF in August 1944. In a photo shown in 'B-17 Groups of the 8th AF', the aircraft is without the shark mouth, but this might have been added by the 94th. The yellow and black undersides can just be discerned in the photo posted in post #201 and, although it lacks contrast, the two-tone upper colours are probably there also.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2014)

Terry, I do believe I see the stripping on the bottom now that you mention it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2014)

I definately see something on the underside, but it doesn't look consistant like the yellow/black diagonal pattern. Could be the over-contrasted condition of the photo, too.

It might be worth a deeper search to find out more...I might even give it a shot later this evening. Hopefully, something can be dug up (better pics, better info, etc)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2014)

Very cool photo finds Dave!


----------



## otftch (Jan 29, 2014)

I've seen aircraft that looked fast sitting still, But this one looks like it can't wait to get into action !
Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

Dam that looks wicked!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn! That is a cool shot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2014)

Where? (Viet Nam?) Why no markings? Definately wicked...evil even...like Steve King's Maximum Overdrive with airplanes!


----------



## otftch (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's one I haven't seen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## otftch (Feb 9, 2014)

And another....Looks like their drawing it on before painting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

The B-24 looks happy.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 9, 2014)

The Phantom looks like something out of a Godzilla movie.


----------



## planb (Feb 10, 2014)

otftch said:


> Here's one I haven't seen..


Check out the extra armour and glass,reason for the name


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't seen that B-24 picture either. The armor plate and glass was an 8th Air Force modification.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## TISO (Feb 21, 2014)

Considering the work that went into the eyes more like wulf than shark teeth
Yak-9 of kapitan Mazan Mikhail Semyonovich - HSU - deputy CO of 85.GIAP
440 combat flights, 91 air combats, 21 kills (19 personal + 2 in group), KIA: +12.12.1944+, HSU from 15.05.1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 28, 2014)

I know that it's not really a shark mouth, but .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like they gave paint and brushes to a 4 grade class and let them go to it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

Hahahaha ha


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 28, 2014)

Reminds me of the plant from "Little Shop of Horrors" - the Rick Moranis version.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks like a bad acid trip!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2014)

Lieutenant-colonel Denis Pontiens' Dewoitine D.520 no.273, GC II/7 , May 1940 ... image source.... http://www.bibert.fr/Joseph_Bibert_fichiers/D520_fichiers/Ponteins.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Now that's a new one, great find!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure of the image details, but from the looks of it, early PTO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now that's a new one, great find!



Yeah, fist time I've seen one with teeth!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2014)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2014)

Spitfire LF Mk.Vc.. French Groupe de Reconnaissance II/33 Savoie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

Way cool!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2014)

And now, for something a little different...

A beached German mini-sub:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)

Great !!!

Here the next one..


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 16, 2014)

Always loved the Marauder. I may have to build a 1/48 one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2014)

Now that looks awesome!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2014)

Here another one.. B-26C 42-107582 coded RJ-B of the 454th Bomb Sq, 323rd BG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Great !!!
> 
> Here the next one..



This is a B-26B-55-MA, serial number(42-96165) and was known as "Big Hairy Bird" belonging to the 599th BS, 397th BG, and carried the unit marking 6B-T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2014)

And two next A-26s..

B-26B-10-MA 41-18292 of the444th BS, 320th BG, 12th AF





B-26C 42-43304 of the 444th BS, 320th BG


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

P-51BC of the 361st FG





P38F Lightning

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

P-51B of the 26th Ftr Sq, 51st FG





P-51C of the 26th Ftr Sq, 51st FG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## otftch (Apr 9, 2014)

I Think this is a cruise missile on a B-52 wing pylon.
Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2014)

The Curtiss P-40 "Rose Marie" of the 16th FS, 51st FG, China, 21 October 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2014)

Excellent finds guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2014)

And something earlier than the WW2 Jaws.... a Roland C.IIa, 1916.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## otftch (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's an O-1 from an older airshow at Chino.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Wurger, that Roland looks like it's trying to hold it's prop on.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2014)

Yep...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

good one Ed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2014)

Very cool fellas!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2014)

Curtiss P-40K-1 'The Deacon SAD SACK' - Lt. Lyndon R. Lewis's personal kite, Hengyang, 1943.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

I love the eye brows.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2014)

Came across a sharkmouth B-17 photo...

It's a B-17 from the 8th AF, 388th BG "Tiger Girl"


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

Cool....


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2014)

That is frigging sweet!


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2014)

Does this count?

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2014)

Please tell me that is art and not something somebody did to what looks like some sort of French Fighter?????


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Please tell me that is art and not something somebody did to what looks like some sort of French Fighter?????


It's a clever scratch-built job...

Or else it's the coolest aircraft on the planet, because only badass aircraft have early 60's automotive wind-wings in the cockpit.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2014)

I don't know...kind of looks British to me.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2014)

The cockpit conopy is of the car type and a cross as the gunsight. So it must be an American one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2014)

Really? I don't know. I think it looks like a Hawker Henley.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2014)

I think it just passes Chris...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2014)

I know it's not, I'm just saying if I had to pick a plane it looks like I would say that. Anyway, as a kid I would have wished to have that in my backyard, that's for sure!


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2014)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## imalko (Jun 15, 2014)

Something relatively more recent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)

A nice shot Igor.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2014)

RAAF B-25 A47-29


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

Sweet shots!


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2014)

got the kit now where can i get decals for that B-25 ???????


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2014)

Coming soon Karl!
DKdecals

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2014)

that is so cool !

will look great next to my Aussie Beaufighter and P-40


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are some I don't think have been posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2014)

Lots of photos I haven't seen before. One of Hobbycrafts boxings was shark mouthed Mustangs.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2014)

The Buick just looks wrong..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 17, 2014)

Those P-51s were from the Dominican Republic in the 1960s I'm going to do one like the blue one second in line for the post war-warbirds GB. Already have some graphics made up for home-made decals.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2014)

Glenn, I'll check my decal stash. 

Geo

Options are for red, yellow and black, I did the red one.









Now for the embarrassing part, aside from breaking off the mast and the dust, the freakin' exhausts are in backwards. I'll try and pry them out later


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2014)

I love the B-52!


----------



## Tracker (Jun 18, 2014)

Our Lancaster painted up for the mini air show this past weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 19, 2014)

The Buick looks like a Sperm Whale with large teeth.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2014)

As long as we are doing cars...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Jun 23, 2014)

Lockheed P-38 fuel tank, 94th Fighter Sqn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)

I like the car!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2014)

Those fuel tanks were still popular when I was a kid, for salt-flat racers.

Not long ago, I even saw a few in the local scrap yard, being prepared to be recycled.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2014)

another P-38!

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's an interesting "sharkmouth" scheme!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2014)

Note the B-18 Bolo in the background!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Note the B-18 Bolo in the background!


Yep, good historical photo here...plus, that has to be the biggest sharkmouth I have ever seen on a P-40...it's so large, it extends onto the wingroot!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2014)

Cool shots!


----------



## Tracker (Jun 28, 2014)

Taken on father's day weekend. Canada's flying Lanc. 







Love this thread -- so many variations on a theme.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Tracker said:


> Taken on father's day weekend. Canada's flying Lanc.
> 
> 
> Love this thread -- so many variations on a theme.



You mean like this?

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Tracker (Jun 28, 2014)

Njaco,
Quite a variation but not a Merlin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

Times that last one by four because that is how their Lancaster is painted now. LOVE IT!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice shots!


----------



## imalko (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's one more shot of the only Yugoslav AF shark mouth F-86 Sabre...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Oct 6, 2014)

here is the original


----------



## norab (Oct 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ontos (Oct 9, 2014)

A-7 Vought Corsair II in the bone yard at the Planes of Fame Museum in Chino.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## dogsbody (Oct 12, 2014)

A few others:





















































Chris


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2014)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## norab (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

look out!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2014)

Think I will clean out my file......

.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2014)

....and a few for Jan.

.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice additions


----------



## rochie (Nov 15, 2014)

C-47 looks like it should be in an old Godzilla movie !

great pictures


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice stuff!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2014)

A V1 decoy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2014)

doesn't really look very menacing does it..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it might get up to three miles an hour with that anemic pulse jet.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

If posted before plse delete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

If posted before plse delete

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

San Diego Air and Space Museum, Lockheed F-5G NX62828 no. 34, Jack Hardwick, 3rd 1946 Sohio Trophy Race, 1947 Kendall, out 3rd lap, 6th 48 Sohio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2014)

Someone should have taken the paint away from the guy responsible for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2014)

WWI aircraft were actually quite colorful...there's several others I've seen with similar paint jobs as the one Graeme posted.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)

In fact , the Bristol F2B (F.II) - RFC No.7 Training School, had painted the the Crock-Fish art. So no shark jaws rather.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Makes you wonder what the guys smoked in the Great War ...........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2014)

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

Good shots though!


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

P-40E Kittyhawk 112 Squadron RAF


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2014)

Good one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2015)

Found this on Uberhumor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2015)

stug3 said:


> P-40E Kittyhawk 112 Squadron RAF


That site doesn't like "hotlinking", so the image is obscured...

Here's what it should look like

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Found this on Uberhumor.com
> 
> View attachment 281015



I want that!!!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 1, 2015)

I think I see teeth...






From the "Expendables 3" movie...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

yep, keep 'em coming...


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting picture...painted for pre-war war games?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## net_sailor (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice thread. Let me add some pictures not seen before. Teeth on Messers are rare sight. Here is two examples of the most terrible jaws ever applied on Bf 109. 

Finnish Bf 109G-6 (MT-422):





Swiss Bf 109G-6 (no more detail are known):

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mather Field


----------



## net_sailor (Jan 27, 2015)

What a beast!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)

She is really the Junior.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2015)

Air Pocket, 90 BG 319/320 SQ


----------



## Graeme (Jan 31, 2015)

A "toothy" gun-pod mounted on a SAAB J21R...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2015)

B-24 "Moby Dick" of the famous “Jolly Rogers” 1944 . The 90th BG operated primarily in the SW Pacific Theater as an B-24 Liberator heavy bomber unit assigned to 5th AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Comes a shark to the dentist....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

Well captured!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

That's an unusual nose turret on a Privateer. Only ever seen Ercos. Any other pictures of this beast?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2015)

This must be the same sharkmouth Privateer:







And here's a few other early PB4Y with the early turret (sadly, no sharkmouths):

BuNo W256 - VP119, Clark Field, 1945





BuNo W415 - VP119, Clark Field, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! Nice! Thanks!


----------



## stug3 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 282050



Part of this photo shot?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2015)

That...is...so...COOL!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2015)

They are all Cool..!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2015)

NICE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Very, very cool! CGI?


----------



## stug3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks real to me.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2015)

Pretty good shot none the less...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree. This thread has made me look at the P-47 in a whole new light.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2015)

Good pic, but I strongly suspect it's a model in a composite shot, possibly CGI.


----------



## Denniss (Feb 26, 2015)

I assume it's a screenie from WarThunder


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2015)

stug3 said:


> Looks real to me.


Your first clue would be the exaggerated panel lines that is common in scale modeling and CGI "skins". If this were a real aircraft, the distance from the camera to the aircraft wouldn't show those panel lines or they would be barely isable. If they were real, according to this "photo", the gaps would be about an inch or so...

It's a great image and good paint-work on the "skin", but it's CGI.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2015)

Totally agree. It was the panel lines which immediately drew my attention.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 28, 2015)

I agree with Denniss.It is definitely War Thunder just looking at the graphics.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 28, 2015)

RAAF Kittyhawk A29-83.
source Welcome to ADF Serials


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 3, 2015)

I fly it myself,It is a repaint by Jankees Boom for the A2A P-47






over a high end scenery upgrade in Microsoft FSX

Here is a B-25





The real bird. a P-47D-15-RE 42-75973, which flew with the 525th FS of the 86th FG from Grosseto, Italy


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 3, 2015)

Now THAT's a shark's mouth!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2015)

Word son!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2015)

Was that actually allowed to be on the highway?

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2015)

looks like it's been out on the road, headlights.....Mirrors...


----------



## Torch (Mar 19, 2015)

Taiwan Trackers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2015)

Say that five times fast!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## DBII (Mar 20, 2015)

This thread always makes me smile...

DBIi


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Was that actually allowed to be on the highway?
> 
> Geo



Hi Geo.

Short answer, yes...
...long answer here...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2015)

Would make a great camper-van, especially for air show visits !


----------



## norab (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Mar 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Mar 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 24, 2015)

We had a pretty good discussion about that Bulgarian Do17 a while back (post #451; photo #2).

Here's another Bulgarian Do17 of the 5th Bomber Regiment, Plovdiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 24, 2015)

Do I win?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2015)

ScreamingLighting said:


> Do I win?
> View attachment 288083



Win............................................................uuhhhhhhh............................no. Get a laugh.....................yes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow! Massive addition.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2015)

I would love to know where that Storch was assigned.


----------



## imalko (Mar 29, 2015)

Some aircraft carry the shark mouth better then others. I really like the Tu-22 from previous page. Never seen that one before and it really gives the appearance of the shark. Very realistic.

Anyhow, here's something with shark mouth theme from our neighborhood...


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, some planes look great in it. Here are a few interesting ones I found.


----------



## norab (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## norab (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2015)

Great thread!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2015)

Good shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2015)

Lots of great photos.

Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 2, 2015)

a few more bites


----------



## norab (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 2, 2015)

that's it for now


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2015)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

Good stuff. Wish I could find the pics of my mate's Tipsy Nipper. Every time it had a forced landing, the group who owned and flew it, painted-out one tooth !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Now, that is a good angle Jim...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2015)

Wish I could say I took it Wayne. Stole it from the Dover MATS museum website. IIRC


----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)

how about another trip down the rabbit hole


----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)

\
\


----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2015)

TTFN


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2015)

Great selection. I think the Victor really suits the mouth, with the shape of its nose section.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2015)

I was thinking the same about the B-29. Who knew?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2015)

I was thinking the same about the B-29. Who knew?


----------



## norab (Apr 7, 2015)

OK, last bunch for a while


----------



## norab (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## norab (Apr 7, 2015)

that will be it for awhile until I can get more hunting time


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 7, 2015)

Barely visible on this pic but there is a sharkmouth on this Tonka:






Sourced from here - some great military action shots (personal favourite is the C-17 waterfall!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2015)

Same with that Maryland, or is that a Baltimore?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 10, 2015)

Got to fly one today!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2015)

Sand shark.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Same with that Maryland, or is that a Baltimore?



Do you mean the Ventura, Jim ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2015)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Got to fly one today!


Nice!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2015)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 12, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Do you mean the Ventura, Jim ?



Was that it Terry? Oh my, must get the specs checked!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Was that it Terry? Oh my, must get the specs checked!


Squint like I do!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2015)

My monitor screen is fitted with a Braille adapter ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice ride Joe!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)

DFS Kranich 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a keeper!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool shot!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 4, 2015)

> Same with that Maryland, or is that a Baltimore?



Maybe a Marymore or a Baltiland? Or a Baltura or Venyland? Or Ventimore or Martura?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 4, 2015)

nuuumannn said:


> Maybe a Marymore or a Baltiland? Or a Baltura or Venyland? Or Ventimore or Martura?



As a good friend of mine once said: "6 of one, dozen of the other..." He never could turn a phrase, poor boy.


----------



## Gastounet (May 21, 2015)

Is this real aircratf, or a car disduised as an aircrfat? Difficult to aswer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2015)

Gastounet said:


> Is this real aircratf, or a car disduised as an aircrfat? Difficult to aswer.


Some of these Nitro dragsters have the most powerful engines on earth...


----------



## buffnut453 (May 29, 2015)

French Spitfire...hadn't seen this one before so thought I'd share:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Nice shot.


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2015)

Nice. Any idea what is below the exhausts? Holes/mission markings?




Geo


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not a clue, I'm afraid. I thought maybe a depiction of fish scales...but sharks don't have scales.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2015)

Could be pastries...........

I'll show myself out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Could be pastries...........
> 
> I'll show myself out.



No let me help you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Nice. Any idea what is below the exhausts? Holes/mission markings?
> 
> Geo


Mission markings, Geo...

This Spit V served with Groupe de Reconnaissance 11/33 Savoie, a French unit that operated outside of the RAF. It crashed during a landing, due to pilot error, on 9 November 1944 - the pilot survived the incident.



vikingBerserker said:


> Could be pastries...........
> 
> I'll show myself out.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Dave.

Pastries.........






Geo


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 293960



That's the sound my mouthful of sandwich just made as it re-emerged from my oral cavity and landed on my desk...this was done in preference to my choking on it!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 1, 2015)

Come to think of it, I probably looked like that, too!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2015)

That's cool!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)

nice one.


----------



## norab (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## net_sailor (Jul 2, 2015)

L-39C Albatros from Lithuania





... and L-39ZO from Hungary:


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2015)

Sweet! Saw the model of the first one on here as well!


----------



## net_sailor (Jul 3, 2015)

This model was mine 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/39c-albatros-eduard-1-72-a-43578.html
Photos comes from my modeling archieve.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry brother! Excellent work!


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2015)

while i am on a Canberra kit at the minute.

16 Sqn B(i)8's


----------



## net_sailor (Jul 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sorry brother! Excellent work!


You shouldn't be sorry if you enjoy watching on the model


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2015)

I do!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2015)

8)


----------



## Elmas (Aug 18, 2015)

What's that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2015)

What the ........... !!??!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2015)

That would scare little children......where can I get one?



Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 21, 2015)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 298787
> 
> 
> What's that?


I believe it's called a Fauvel AV36 glider.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2015)

This one was on Flight Aware:


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice ones!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2015)

I like that glider!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2015)

You like the glider ? David, I'm worried about you ..................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you been talking to my ex's?????


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 23, 2015)

Snazzy shark mouth on a cat at a local marina.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

It'll never fly !

Here's one I forgot I had, taken at Little Gransden during the Lancaster tour last year. from memory, it's a Sia Marchetti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

Neat pics. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2016)

Not shark mouthed, but it's a new one on me:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not shark mouthed, but it's a new one on me:
> 
> View attachment 309006



New to me too


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2016)

I like it though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice! I was just looking at A-10 Nose artwork....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

I've never seen that one either, but very cool!


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2016)

Would've been amazing if the carried on the scales all the way along the fuselage !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

rochie said:


> Would've been amazing if the carried on the scales all the way along the fuselage !



A 'what if' subject for you Karl!


----------



## rochie (Jan 12, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> A 'what if' subject for you Karl!



Errrrr, No !


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 12, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not shark mouthed, but it's a new one on me:
> 
> View attachment 309006




So a Hawg wants to be a Viper? That's a new one!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2016)

Unfortunately it doesn't cover the aircraft.







...but it can be built.






Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2016)

Holy Cow! I have seen that car at the airport near my house!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

Really Jim...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes seriously Wayne! Those are Levitt houses in the background. This must be on Long Island!

Here is a picture of my son, when he was young, next to it...(I think I posted this on the thread already)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 11, 2016)

Australian Spitfire


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2016)

Awesome Jim...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2016)

It is Long Island, New York according to the website I grabbed the pic from.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2016)

Bingo. Me no lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2016)

Not an airplane, but cool anyway...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2016)

Is that in San Francisco? I've been on that sub!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2016)

Njaco said:


> Is that in San Francisco? I've been on that sub!


I think the Torsk is in Maryland

oops...lol, I hit send accidently...

Anyway, the Pampanito (SS-383) is in San Francisco

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2016)

Godammit! Every scrap of water you guys have a preserved sub or destroyer or cruiser or battleship or carrier! Not one of our Type 12 Frigates was saved! This was despite the efforts of keen individuals; Kiwis are sooooo tight; too busy haggling over the cost!

Favourite New Zealand pastime; whinging about the power bill!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Godammit! Every scrap of water you guys have a preserved sub or destroyer or cruiser or battleship or carrier! Not one of our Type 12 Frigates was saved! This was despite the efforts of keen individuals; Kiwis are sooooo tight; too busy haggling over the cost!
> 
> Favourite New Zealand pastime; whinging about the power bill!


Sorry my friend! 

We have quite a collection of maritime military hardware that's been preserved, including notable ships like:
USS Constitution - 1797, Heavy Frigate (still an active warship of the USN)
USS Constellation - 1854, Sloop of War
CSS Hunley - 1863, world's first combat submarine (recently recovered and undergoing preservation)
USS Olympia (C-6) - 1892, world's oldest Protected Cruiser 
USS Texas (BB-35) - 1912, Only surviving WWI era Dreadnaught

Then we have quite a few modern (post WWI) warships, including foreign submarines (Italian, Soviet, German and Japanese)...might actually make for a great thread


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2016)

Yea, the Torsk is in Baltimore. Where I am now. Will take a picture of the USS Constellation later today if you wish.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2016)

The top photo was taken from the building in the background of the bottom photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> might actually make for a great thread



Yes it would Dave! I'd love to see photos of preserved ships in the USA from anyone whose been to see 'em. My bucket list of preserved ships includes the Texas, being the last Great War dreadnought era ship, the Alabama at Mobile and also the Mighty Mo in Hawaii. I'm going to see the Mikasa one day and the Georgios Averoff in Greece:

Japanese battleship Mikasa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Greek cruiser Georgios Averof - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2016)

The Battleship Texas is worth the visit. The below decks Marines quarters are incredibly cramped. They deserved medals just for surviving the living space.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2016)

The Pampamapamappmmaletto - yeah, thats it!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2016)

On BB 62................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2016)

Njaco said:


> On BB 62................
> View attachment 337345



Why do I sense impending mutiny in this photo.


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Does not look happy....that it's not moving on his command.... Giddyup apparently does not work....


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 19, 2016)

Probably griping about the foreigners on deck; "Get Arf Mah Ship! Gaddam Limeys!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2016)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2016)

An A-7 that I photographed at the Martin Museum this past weekend. Lily and Jack providing scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 338879


while that's a cool photo...I can't help but wonder if it ate something nasty.

It seems to be having a "Taco Bell moment"...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2016)

Hahaha!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2016)

great shots...


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2016)

Saw this on facebook


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## T Bolt (Apr 12, 2016)

That's got to be one of the ugliest shark mouths on an airplane I've ever seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2016)

T Bolt said:


> That's got to be one of the ugliest shark mouths on an airplane I've ever seen


Well it is French !


----------



## Graeme (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## MrMojok (Apr 15, 2016)

Saw these at the Palm Springs Air Museum today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

Good shots, and I like the Phantom Phormation !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 20, 2016)

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2016)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 341476



Middle row, third from left...are you even trying?!?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

Is that Jan's car....?


----------



## T Bolt (May 1, 2016)

thats just what i was thinking


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2016)

Nah, that's not Jan's car.
This is !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2016)

Sorry my mistake...


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2016)

The double jaws....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Good shots !


----------



## Torch (Jul 20, 2016)

New Indian with a nice paint job.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2016)

Not a plane but ....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice....!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2016)

Stephen Bonner U.S. ACE 5 Vic


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2016)

Now this would be cheating...........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nieuport 17


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2016)

Not a plane, but I spotted this on the road yesterday. The driver gave me a thumbs-up after I took the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## HBPencil (Sep 15, 2016)

Piper L-4 Grasshopper of the 78th Fighter Group at Duxford.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, not a shark - but it does have dangerous teeth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2016)

Very cool, Graeme. Know of any shots from behind? interested how much of the wings are covered


----------



## Graeme (Sep 15, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool, Graeme. Know of any shots from behind? interested how much of the wings are covered



Sorry mate - just the one photo of this in an Australian magazine from the early 2000's.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 25, 2016)

Ryan Firebee target drone...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## gumbyk (Oct 2, 2016)

Haven't seen a P-51 with a shark-mouth before...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 2, 2016)

The Japanese captured one. I believe the nose art said "Evangeline".


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> View attachment 354106
> 
> Haven't seen a P-51 with a shark-mouth before...



I think a couple more can be found with no problem ...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice Pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2016)

Commander Major George Haddaway


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2016)

405th BS 38th BG B-25H


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2016)

Bite Me! > Vintage Wings of Canada


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2016)

Great article!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2016)

Great link, I love that site


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2016)

Yep. Get on the mail list if you aren't already. It's free.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 1, 2016)

Very interesting shark mouth airplane....


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## BLine22 (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Like that...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

P-38F of the 39th FS at the New Guinea ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2016)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Found this while searching for something completely different. Caption says "...FB. VI, probably of GC(?) "Corse"....N. Africa...."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

Great pic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 359215



Hmmm, my lady has a Kitchen Aid mixer..............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2016)

Dude, go for it!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Gastounet (Jan 2, 2017)

Nasty beast


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Cool shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Gastounet (Feb 20, 2017)

Sharkasaurus ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 20, 2017)

That's the most aggressive looking Jet Provost...er, sorry, Strikemaster...that I've ever seen. Takes "constant thrust, variable noise" to a whole new level of dangerous!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 20, 2017)

Interesting one here - a P-38J with triple bazookas installed on each side of the fuselage. Oh, and sharkmouth markings (kindda) on the engine nacelles:






I think this pic was taken around the same time showing a close-up of the bazooka installation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

Random thought, I wonder how many US and Japanese wrenches are scattered all over the pacific?


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 20, 2017)

A couple more P-38s for all y'all. Both seem to be called "Bat Out Of Hell" but appear to be different airframes:


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2017)

No teeth - but with a little imagination...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2017)

nice shots...


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 26, 2017)

That's a completely fake photo. The guy on the right is an officer (looks like a Flt Lt) and he's handing a tool to the SNCO opposite him. That's WAAAYYYY too close to actual work for any real officer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2017)

But he might be_ selling_ the tool to the NCO ........... in return for the NCO doing all the work !


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 27, 2017)

That is far more likely than just handing it to them. Officers after all own everything they just let us enlisted folks use it as long as we put it away properly when we are done!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 27, 2017)

But the officer is actually TOUCHING the aircraft! Are they even allowed to do that? Where's the WO or FS telling him to disappear in short, sharp, jerky movements before he does some real damage? Like I said, fake news!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2017)

At least he hasn't got a map and compass - that would be _really_ dangerous !!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 27, 2017)

Not necessarily map "and" compass...map or compass is enough to send shivers down my spine. Never forgetting the immortal "Trust me chaps, I've been here before. I know the way" followed by several hours of going in circles getting nowhere fast.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2017)

That sounds _*so*_ familiar !!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 27, 2017)

It does!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool shot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> A couple more P-38s for all y'all. Both seem to be called "Bat Out Of Hell" but appear to be different airframes:








From the book "Twelfth Air Force Story" by Kenn C. Rust

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)

Good shots


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2017)

Cool shot!


----------



## Graeme (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)

Good one....Jan it has a 13..!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Graeme (May 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2017)

I like that one!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)

A weird one to me....


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 16, 2017)

Much to my surprise I came across my favorite aircraft WITH a sharkmouth. Never saw these in Vietnam


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 17, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Much to my surprise I came across my favorite aircraft WITH a sharkmouth. Never saw these in Vietnam
> View attachment 376575
> View attachment 376576



There's a contemporary image of the nose markings of that A1H here:

Modellismo Più

I'd copy the image link but for some reason I can't.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)

Here ...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 17, 2017)

That's the puppy. For some reason, my 'puter won't let me copy images very easily. I think it's a permissions issue.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks guys, unfortunately that Has kit is 1/72. Don't see any 1/48 on line but any 1/48 kit of the A1-H plus sharkmouth decals (P-40 comes to mind)??? What do you think?


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 17, 2017)

I read, somewhere on here I believe, that Shark Mouth painting originated in WW1? Am I crazy or did someone here really mention that?


----------



## mikewint (Jun 17, 2017)

Yup, there's a thread here somewhere to that effect. I had some pics....had


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 17, 2017)

Ah ha! I was not dreaming! I mentioned this in passing the other day to someone and they laughed at me and said it started with the Flying Tigers but I was pretty sure it was a lot earlier than them.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 17, 2017)

Far from it Robert. The Shark Mouth design on the Flying Tigers (AVG: American Volunteer Group) was done after pilots saw a photograph of a P-40 of No. 112 Squadron RAF in North Africa. They in turn had adopted the shark face from German pilots of the Luftwaffe's ZG 76 heavy fighter wing, flying Messerschmitt Bf 110 fighters in Crete.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 17, 2017)

Great info, along the lines of what I suspected but did not have the specifics.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2017)

Probably been posted before but the L-39 certainly looks the shark...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Cool shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2017)

Mike, Iliad Design make a decal sheet for your A-1H Skyraider, sheet #48019. Unfortunately it is sold out on their website. This image is from www.flightdecs.ca


----------



## mikewint (Jun 22, 2017)

Geo, thanks, I've run into the same dead ends. I've got a P-40 sheet with two types of "Shark Mouths". I think that a bit of trimming will make a reasonable looking Skyraider shark mouth. Course I'm gonna have to MAKE another one before any of this can occur


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 22, 2017)

Well it is a (mechanical) shark using its mouth on an airplane, does this count?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2017)

What movie is that from?


----------



## mikewint (Jun 22, 2017)

Sharks on a Plane

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 23, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> What movie is that from?



*Jaws: the Revenge* - from 1987...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep its from one of the Jaws series. Sharky was going for the soft bits in the center!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Alice in Wonderland
> 
> View attachment 376996​



That's the north east corner of Republic Airport (FRG), with the American Aviation Museum and Nassau Fliers in the background. I earned my pilots license through NFI, though at that time they were based where the museum is now. Great photo, thanks for posting!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for that info Jim. I hate posting without any information


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2017)

​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2017)

Now that's cool....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll take 2 please


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2017)

Those are decals you put on your (everyone owns one or two) watercraft


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2017)

Honduran Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)

Probable not new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks a little "sharkish"....?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2017)

...Tis the Spanish Aerotecnica AC-11...

Aerotécnica AC-11

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2017)

The kind of shark I'd like to meet: one with no teeth.

How about this one found on Marc-Andre Haldimann's Flickr site:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2017)

#802 - Am I the only one who heard War's "Low Rider" while looking at this pic?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)

Good stuff...


----------



## Elmas (Nov 27, 2017)

Oops.. I tend to suspect there's an error...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 27, 2017)

Graeme said:


> ...Tis the Spanish Aerotecnica AC-11...
> 
> Aerotécnica AC-11
> 
> View attachment 472395


Some how that looks more Guppy like.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2017)

A killer Guppy........


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 4, 2017)

Some thing a little different

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello
Kittyhawk Mk.III, FR259, GA X, November 1942





Tomahawk Mk.IIB, AK457, GA O, December 1941





Kittyhawk Mk.Ia, AK673, GA F, January 1942






Some WW2 Aces
Tomahawk IIB, AK402, GA F, 112 Sqn, N. Duke, November 1941





Kittyhawk Mk.Ia, ET790, GA ?, 112 Sqn, B. Drake, July 1942





P38G, SN42-12859, 39FS/35FG, T. J. Lynch, May 1943





Yak-1b, A. Durand, G.C.3 "Normandie", May 1943

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice shots


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is an unusual one

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

With some info....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2017)

Great info George


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

Capt. John Brown and crew of the 382nd FS with their P-51B, C3✪D s/n 42-106647, France, July '44

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

Love the Tracker but not with those engines


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sweet. A guy could do some serious....uh...thinking on that throne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2017)

I hope it has a cup holder!


----------



## at6 (Dec 22, 2017)

I want one of those. I'd never leave the the "Throne room".


----------



## Graeme (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Jan 2, 2018)

No. 93 Squadron...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Cool


----------



## DarrenW (Jan 4, 2018)

F6F-3 VF-27 USS Princeton

I apologize now if this is a repeat but I haven't had time yet to look at all 43 pages that make up this thread.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice and if anyone says that photo is posted in Page 7 you have my permission to smack him


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2018)

Sweet.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 4, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Nice and if anyone says that photo is posted in Page 7 you have my permission to smack him



Actually, it's on page 13....

Yeah...coat time again (actually, I don't know if it's ever appeared before...but it was too big a target not to take a shot at it!)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (Jan 4, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Nice and if anyone says that photo is posted in Page 7 you have my permission to smack him



LOL thanks!


----------



## DarrenW (Jan 4, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Actually, it's on page 13....
> 
> Yeah...coat time again (actually, I don't know if it's ever appeared before...but it was too big a target not to take a shot at it!)



I know, Left myself open for it, didn't I?!?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 21, 2018)

Fiat G-91R/1 - 32° Stormo - 13° Gruppo CBR - 70 years of the 13° Gruppo CBR - 1988

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2018)

Do 17Ka-1 White 13 of 1./5.BO Bulgarian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2018)

On the deck_ and_ with teeth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2018)

African version of the Boeing B777 5Y-FOA?




​It's actually a Canadian built aircraft, a Zenair CH 701. Never heard of it before Zenith Aircraft Company

"5Y-FOA","ZENAIR STOL CH-701","7/1/3548","CONDOR AVIATION INDUSTRIES","KENYA WILDLIFE SERVICE AIRWING P. O. BOX 54582 NAIROBI","1998-08-31","EXPIRED"


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeed it is mate.....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 13, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)

On a B-18 sub hunter during WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2018)

Great pic


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> On a B-18 sub hunter during WW2
> View attachment 485987



Does anyone have any additional information on this particular aircraft?


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 18, 2018)

Curtiss P-40
https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4778/40881349931_1432e40430_m.jpg


----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 19, 2018)

Avro Lancaster:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## pbehn (Mar 19, 2018)

rudolph1951 said:


> Avro Lancaster:
> View attachment 486461


Middleton St George is still my local airport, the hanger in the background (or at least one of them) is still there.


----------



## DarrenW (Mar 19, 2018)

rudolph1951 said:


> Avro Lancaster:
> View attachment 486461



Wow now that's a really neat photo! I've never seen a four-engine bomber with all it's engines dressed up in shark mouths before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 27, 2018)

Sharkmouth surprise:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 6, 2018)

39th Fighter Squadron, Port Moresby 1943

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Apr 6, 2018)

We have to remember the origins of the Sharksmouth.......BF-110's of ZG 76 in the Battle of Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2018)

The Sharkmouth Bf110s of ZG 76 were late comers - the design had been used since the early days of powered flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JJWilson (Apr 7, 2018)

Airframes said:


> The Sharkmouth Bf110s of ZG 76 were late comers - the design had been used since the early days of powered flight.


Very true Airframes, but they were the first in WW2 to use it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2018)

Following this no doubt

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 19, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Following this no doubt



Tried to give ya a hot-dog Geo, but all I have is bacon.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 5, 2018)

Not military, but thought it was worth a mention...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2018)

Very slick


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2018)

Agree.


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2018)

gumbyk said:


> Not military, but thought it was worth a mention...
> View attachment 496476


Outstanding !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2018)

Excellent.


----------



## rudolph1951 (Jun 6, 2018)

A rare bird:




Rudolph

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2018)

Not the most elegant....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2018)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 11, 2018)

67th FS Guadalcanal




Bell P-39 aka P-400

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2018)

From the net....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## rudolph1951 (Jun 20, 2018)

La-5 with sharkmouth:




Rudolph

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2018)

That's not the shark jaws IMHO. It looks like a lizard or snake one rather.


----------



## rudolph1951 (Jun 20, 2018)

Rudolph


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2018)

Graeme said:


> From the net....
> View attachment 498137



Got decals for that one


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Found these two on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2018)

German Biber type Midget U-boat high and dry on a European beach after being forced into capture by the Royal Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2018)

Beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Elmas (Jan 14, 2019)

From the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 11, 2019)

Found a couple more on Pintrest.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice. I've always liked the parrot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 20, 2019)

Kittyhawk IIIs, 112 Sqn. Medinin, Tunisia 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2019)

Great shot(s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 20, 2019)

+1

As much as I love the AVG, I'm afraid my first love will always be the 112 Sqn Tomahawks and Kittyhawks.

Although I've seen these photos many times, I'd never noticed the Type C1 roundel under the wing of FR440 'GA-V'. Interesting detail for modellers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2019)

Good eye Mark. I was just drooling over the colour

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2019)

Are they the originals?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2019)

Not sure Jim. A reverse search brings up just four photos, all in colour and I think two of them are on Pinterest


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2019)

I hear ya


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 21, 2019)

Jim, what do you mean by "the originals"? Are you asking if the photos are original, WW2-vintage colour images?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2019)

I mean, the ones that the Flying Tigers copied theirs from. I heard it was an RAF group in North Africa.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 21, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I mean, the ones that the Flying Tigers copied theirs from. I heard it was an RAF group in North Africa.



Yes, it was 112 Sqn that the Flying Tigers copied...but not these particular airframes. Initially, 112 was equipped with Tomahawks:






(Source: Wikipedia)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 21, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Jim, what do you mean by "the originals"? Are you asking if the photos are original, WW2-vintage colour images?



I think they were probably kodachrome images which were very high quality. I may have seen them with the Life Magazine watermark/logo before too such as the pic below.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah...concur on Kodachrome. They just have that rich colour that one always associates with that marvelous, but sadly defunct, film stock

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2019)

Have any of you hear about Kodak as a company in Rochester, New York? Complete vertical integration. They made every thing there on a huge campus from the film to the tiniest screw for their cameras. There was a saying at one time that if you got a job with Kodak, you had a job for life. Sad how the mighty have fallen and with it the local economy.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 22, 2019)

Photos from "Small Brown Dog"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 22, 2019)

As a Kodak retiree, it is sad. The thinkers and movers at the top (my opinion) got caught in the thinking of the 70s to expand into other areas and did not stay with core objective. Basic photography. The government and greedy competitors also killed the cow that gave the milk.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 22, 2019)

While not a sharks mouth, I think its a toothy grin.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 23, 2019)

Tracker said:


> Photos from "Small Brown Dog"
> View attachment 529864
> View attachment 529865



To call those "photographs" is stretching things slightly. Fun-looking (but totally impractical) computer-generated images, yes, but photos? Definitely not. That said, the bottom one looks to be superimposed on a background photo taken at Duxford. Certainly fun and entertaining, though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2019)

I agree, it is very sad about Kodak.
I worked for Kodak Ltd in the UK, first as a technical advisor on professional and A/V photography, and then as a specialist rep in the Graphics Imaging Systems Division, being instrumental in the introduction of graphics process cameras, contact frames etc and their associated processors.
When made redundant at the end of 1991, I could see 'the writing on the wall', and even though the company in the UK and Europe were 'up to speed' (and remember that a Kodak Ltd employee _invented_ digital photography !), I remarked to my then boss that if the company world-wide didn't get its act together, it probably wouldn't exist in 5 to 10 years time.
And now, what was a huge organisation, even just in the UK, with multiple, large premises, mainly in Hemel Hempstead, has been reduced to a single, small unit on an industrial estate, with the former 'high rise' head office, Kodak House, converted into apartments !
It was, as Jim noted, a company that provided a 'job for life', with entire families working there, and great facilities and employee benefits.
Although I regretted having to leave, I owe that company a lot, as they trained me well, paid me well, and gave me a good 'golden handshake' at the end.
And now, back to our scheduled programmes .................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2019)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## special ed (Mar 2, 2019)

A poor man's flight demo team.
Source: ed - photo by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Tracker (Mar 2, 2019)

They look like "ankle biters"


----------



## special ed (Mar 2, 2019)

Flying Piper Pawnees, they were billed as the Pawnee Flyers, but I can't be sure as it was fall of 1960.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Mar 27, 2019)

Rockwell T-2C Buckeye Bu/No 158895 photo at Callender NAS New Orleans
source: ed - photo by Weathers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2019)

Found on the site in the Media section...




​Found a caption on another site that says, "A shark-mouthed Bf 109C-2 of I./JG 71 (later II./JG 51).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 1, 2019)

Well, it is marine and I can see a few teeth...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2019)

Wow


----------



## mikewint (Aug 2, 2019)

Hundreds of small parts rotating rapidly around an oil leak waiting for metal fatigue to set in

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 3, 2019)

B-24 320th BS 90th BG, McGuire Field, Mindoro, Philippines 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 3, 2019)

DP


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Sep 27, 2019)

It wll never get off the groun....er....water


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)

Wow. Haven't seen one of these clowns in a long time


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)

Wurger
Might as well delete these two posts mon ami. Good kill


----------



## stug3 (Nov 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2019)

That's cool

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2019)

Now THAT is a shark mouth!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 12, 2020)

The Shark by Daniel-Wales-Images on DeviantArt

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG LOCKHEED STARFIRE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2020)

Posted on Hawker Hurricane Appreciation FB Page

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## stug3 (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW II NOSE ART PICTURE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW II NOSE ART PICTURE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dinger (Jun 15, 2020)

Westland-Hill Pterodactyl Mk IV in colour-scheme for the RAF Hendon Flying display where it had a mock dogfight with a Hawker Hart in a similar scheme - most probably the aircraft pictured in post #864 in this thread by Graeme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2020)

Was this one posted already? Anyway, from Flightaware.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2020)

special ed said:


> View attachment 530664
> View attachment 530665
> View attachment 530666
> 
> ...




Ah, the Piper Pawnee, what happens when someone building a Piper Cub doesn't follow the instructions. Designed as a glider tug, it found alternative use as a top dressing aeroplane...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2021)

Tiger Moth, 1943ish





Clipped, Cropped, Clapped – YO-Q — Historic Photographs | 1943 | Spitfire Mk. V​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2021)

Interesting that Print Scale decals has this...Print Scale Decals - 1/72 de Havilland Tiger Moth Decals

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 24, 2021)

Darwin Aviation Museum replica MkVIII


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi Andy! Been a while!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi Andy, Hope all is well your end! I've been scarce because life is hectic as hell for me these days. Nothing bad, just juggling work, kids and university study.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice of you to Pop in Andy....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi ya Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2021)

Good to see you around Andy.


----------



## stug3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hawker Siddeley Nimrod

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## stug3 (Jun 4, 2021)

Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star Guatemala 1970 (Stan Hajek)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kaibutsu (Jun 4, 2021)

Chino Airshow: May 3rd, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 4, 2021)

stug3 said:


> Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star Guatemala 1970
> View attachment 626182
> (Stan Hajek)


Really like the nose art on that T-33!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 25, 2022)

P-40 shark mouth variants

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## BobB (Jul 25, 2022)

I haven't reviewed all 52 pages of this post so i hope this isn't a duplicate. That is one fierce looking L-4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2022)

It is, but we love the enthusiasm!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 26, 2022)

BITE ME! The Story of the Shark Mouth, the World’s Most Enduring Nose Art — Vintage Wings of Canada


In the beginning—the very beginning—aircraft designed and built by early aviators like the Wrights, Curtiss or Blériot had more in common with dragonflies or even scaffolding than eagles or sharks….




www.vintagewings.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2022)

BobB said:


> I haven't reviewed all 52 pages of this post so i hope this isn't a duplicate. That is one fierce looking Aeronca.


I have posted this and 2 others of Moby Dick. If you use the search tool top right corner and search for moby you will find them.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Torch (Jul 31, 2022)

stug3 said:


> P-40 shark mouth variants
> View attachment 678972


Like second row second from right the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## stug3 (Aug 2, 2022)

F-4E

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

Great Pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Aug 13, 2022)

443rd TCG C-46, Shanghai, China, late 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------

